# Drop Gearbox to Replace/Repair 4 spd HURST?



## Geneman (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi Folks. I am a new member with a 1965 GTO coupe tripower.. ( see my intro ) 

today the shift lever weld failed and it came off in my hand.

If i have to replace, Is it necessary to drop the trans completely to replace the shifter unit?

thanks very much Frank


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Yea, I'd say that needs replacing.
You'll need to support the trans and remove the X member for better shifter access.
Having a lift makes it far easier, but if not get her up as high/safe as possible.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

You should not have to drop the trans. I don't recall having to move the crossmember out of the way on any of the cars I pulled the shifter out of.

Put your trans mission in neutral. Pull the clips off the rods and let the linkage rods hang (sometimes I simply unbolt the linkage tabs/nuts that bolt to the trans shift forks rather than pull the spring clips on the shift linkage). There are 2 bolts at the shifter which attach it to the support plate attached to the trans. One long through bolt at the top of the shifter and one shorter at the bottom near the shifter linkages. If need be, you can easily remove the spring clips from the linkages at the shifter and remove them out of the way to give you a little more access.

My '68 Service Manual process for trans removal states to "Disconnect shift control rods from shifter levers. Remove two levers and bracket to extension support screws and remove manual shift lever and bracket." This is step 3, which is before trans removal, so you should not have to remove trans or unbolt it from the crossmember.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

True it can be done with X member in place, But IMO it's far easier to access, remove, Install and adjust with it out of the way.
I just support the trans remove the 6 bolts and slide to back. This really helps if you don't have a lift.


----------



## Geneman (Jan 21, 2017)

thank you all extremely helpful was able to get it out easily without pulling the crossmember. i dissassembled the whole shifter unit... and had the stick re-welded. now the challenge is to get the pieces back together in a functional way!..... does anyone know where an exploded diagram is for a standard OEM 4 spd hurst shifter? i searched and could not find thanks again this forum is amazing... frank


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

Attached is an exploded diagram of a 1966 OEM shifter. You might have to save it & then zoom in for more detail. The 64-66 Hurst OEM’s are the same. The diagram only shows the parts and not specifics for reassembly, so I hope you took notes and marked where stuff goes. The shifter levers have numbers on them & go in certain order, though you can figure that out from the diagram; the shifter plates must also be in the proper order by size.


----------

